
Show HN: sleuth, an autodiscovery and communication library for Go HTTP services - afshin
https://github.com/ursiform/sleuth
======
afshin
I wrote an introduction and tutorial post, but linking the actual repo is more
appropriate for this audience. Here's the post about it as well:
[http://darian.af/post/master-less-peer-to-peer-micro-
service...](http://darian.af/post/master-less-peer-to-peer-micro-service-
autodiscovery-in-golang-with-sleuth/)

